# Where has kde-misc/tork gone? [ANSWERED: Nirvana]

## freifunk_connewitz

Hi,

today I finally did it and switched to KDE 4. In the process of reconstructing my computer's usability I stumbled upon the fact that TorK has vanished somehow from the portage tree. But IIRC there has never been an announcement that kde-misc/tork would be masked or removed from the tree. Without notice it disappeared. Since I still would like to use it in Gentoo and have to rebuild it (tork: error while loading shared libraries: libkhtml.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory), it would be nice to have the ebuild back in the tree.

Searched Gentoo forums, bugzilla and the web for this, found nothing. Does anybody know what's going on?

thxLast edited by freifunk_connewitz on Mon Dec 07, 2009 6:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

kde-misc/tork was lastrited, masked and removed as it's a dead project, only KDE 3.5.x version available   :Sad: 

----------

## Gusar

Have a look at vidalia as possible alternative to TorK.

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

what a pity. my eyes must have been totally ignoring the masking. well, vidalia then. thanks for the replies.

----------

